# OHIO CIRCUIT PAYOUTS?



## GonFishin (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder why the various Ohio circuits do not post their actual tournament payouts per event? I also wonder why "they" don't post their full championship payouts on their websites? I've gone to several and while there may be some I've missed, I can't find the info posted anywhere, especially their championships. I did see where one of the circuits awarded a boat this year, which was a great first place prized but they failed to list the other 14 places in monetary awards. I know some don't have websites so it's more or less word of mouth but the bigger circuits really have no excuse for not doing so as they have to file IRS Form 1099 for their circuit winnings anyway.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dobass tournaments always post pay outs. very transparent. Others could be reluctant to post due to fluctuating participation levels?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe we don't want to file a 1099? They get enough of our money.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Cant speak for all circuits, but can speak of some of my experiences. First, its easy to post winnings after an event because sponsor monies are collected and participation levels are known. Sometimes what is promised by a sponsor at beginning of season, is not what you receive at seasons end. Reality, it happens. Also when saving x amount per boat per event for, lets say a championship, is directly related to participation. To know any of this as certainty ahead of time is simply not possible. ex. Wouldnt want to promise a 20k payday at championship and end up only collecting 2/3 or 3/4 of that. Not only embarrassing but gets folks wondering if your deal is on the up n up. I think the best you can hope for is to look at at groups that offer a high percentage payback basis. Then do the math. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

The thing I look at, when you are making a couple hundred dollar tournament entry fee, those tournaments are not about the money. They are about the braggin rights, and having a good time. The money is nice, but rarely covers the expenses. The bigger circuts are a little different story. But still boils down to whether or not you want to compete. If you are not comfortable about the lack of "transparency" then stay home.


----------

